# Odd Tips?



## Hunnibee29 (Nov 5, 2019)

*First off, Im very grateful for any tips I receive!*

I found it unusual that my tips are of an odd amount, after this new update. (Please look at first photo)
All my tips previously have been a even amount. (Photo at the bottom for reference) 
$2.50 sometimes but never anything like now.

Is anyone else noticing this? Or something similar?

I did call support and they assured me, I was receiving all my tips.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Hunnibee29 said:


> View attachment 374431
> 
> *First off, Im very grateful for any tips I receive!*
> 
> ...


It's pretty odd you are getting tips at all
Idt they would skim any tips
theres a long paper trail


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

pax has option to tip by percent? Doesn't seem to be in my market. In fact, as of today the option to thank the pax for a tip has dissappeared.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

People are tipping by 10, 15, or 20 percent instead of 1, 3, or 5 dollars.


----------



## Hunnibee29 (Nov 5, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> pax has option to tip by percent? Doesn't seem to be in my market. In fact, as of today the option to thank the pax for a tip has dissappeared.


I doubt it is market based. Probably app version.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

maybe. thanking for tips was market based for sure and now it's gone 24hrs later.......if only Uber would notifiy us. How hard is it? sheesh


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Weird numbers like that on tipping fall into 3 categories,

1. Drunken number punching,
You have no idea where the tip number came from, neither does the customer for that matter.

$8.63
+4.55 (52.7% of the fare)
$14.18

2. % based
15% tip on 8.63= 
$1.29 tip

3. The "round up".
$8.63
+ $1.37 (the tip)
$10.00 total

So 3 examples of the strange numbers being generated on the same fare, nowhere near a round number, but there's a logical explanation for them.


----------



## Hooray5Stars (Oct 28, 2019)

I get this in my market and tbh this very likely works in your favor - they're tipping you by percentage. People see $1 or $2 on the button and just press it thinking they're being generous. But tip culture has convinced many people that 10% is a crumby tip, so they may choose 15-20% which almost certainly works out to more than $2. Even at 10% that's over a dollar on most rides and if I had to ballpark it I'd say about 1/3 of my tips had been $1.00 in the past. Tipping by % is for once something good they've done for drivers IMO.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Hunnibee29 said:


> View attachment 374431
> 
> *First off, Im very grateful for any tips I receive!*
> 
> ...


You called support... And they assured you.... Omg I bout fell off the couch laughing so hard at that... Man you need to look into a comedy career..?????



TemptingFate said:


> I doubt it is market based. Probably app version.


I just updated to most recent version... Still no thank you's for me...???


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I am seeing a lot more of % tips over flat $ amounts. Usually the % amounts come right away and the flat $ amounts come later, most likely when they are ordering their next ride.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I would say that I have only ever gotten cash tips in whole dollar amounts, but that would be a lie.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

The good think when the pax picks 10 or 15 percent that's on what the pax is paying. Your getting 10 percent of the higher amt.


----------

